

Steve Yegge: Effective Emacs (2006) - fogus
http://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/effective-emacs

======
zackzackzack
This was the turning point for me and emacs. Reading this made me think about
emacs in a whole new light. I really wish he would write another one about
what he has learned since then.

------
swah
My experience w/ Emacs is: I can do a lot of great stuff after tweaking with
it for years... but then something like Sublime Text 2 and I'm 80% as
productive after a few days.

